# Female Goggles?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

The general feel for goggle design is: 1)women or girl specific designs (weird to see a dude in these), or 2) men's/boys designs which happens to fit some women/girls who need wider frames. And let me tell ya, it is OK to see a chick with camo goggles than a dude with butterfly pastel color goggles. Yup, even though pink and purple is like so "in" for dudes, I say it is lame and worst if your goggles are chicks' goggles. In my case, I am not a pink lover, and have a wide face... so male models fit best. The general trend in women/girl specific stuff is too girly for a male to wear. May change in the future...


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

I was at a shop recently trying on some Anon Majestics.I didn't realize they were womens until I got home. With some goggles, if it fits you good and it looks unisex, I don't see the issue.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

lopro said:


> I was at a shop recently trying on some Anon Majestics.I didn't realize they were womens until I got home. With some goggles, if it fits you good and it looks unisex, I don't see the issue.


Haha, that's funny because the Majestic are the exact goggles a got (snakeskin). Honestly, they just like like black and gold camo. I don't see anything girly about them.


----------

